# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Однорукого белоруса наказали за аплодисменты

## kalita

_Белорусские судьи продолжают позориться на весь мир._ 

 В Беларуси идут суды над участниками молчаливых акций протеста. Некоторых сажают под арест на 10 - 30 суток, а других наказывают рублем. Так, штраф в размере 1 млн 50 тыс. белорусских рублей (более $200) присудили инвалиду по имени Константин. Человека, у которого нет одной руки, признали виновным в том, что он хлопал в ладоши в публичном месте, передает Радыё Свобода. 

 О том, что инвалид аплодировал, сообщил один из свидетелей. Отец подсудимого, присутствовавший в зале суда, не выдержал и заявил: Как это возможно, если мой сын инвалид? У него вместо руки - протез. Судья все это прослушала, а потом опустила голову и сказала: штраф 1 миллион 50 тысяч рублей, - рассказал Константин. 

 Напомним, оппозиционное движение Революция через социальные сети каждую среду проводит акции протеста, в ходе которых жители Беларуси собираются вместе, чтобы выразить недовольство действиями властей. Люди выходят на улицы без флагов, транспарантов и лозунгов, не призывают к свержению власти, выражая свое недовольство правящим режимом периодическими аплодисментами. В ходе этих акций милиция задерживает десятки людей, многие из которых впоследствии подвергаются административным наказаниям. Так, в среду в Минске и других белорусских городах милиция задержала около 400 человек. При этом действуют сотрудники силовых структур в штатском жестоко. 

 В среду во время задержаний досталось журналистке Вечернего Гродно Полине Журавлевой, которая просто гуляла с подругой по магазинам. Девушка пожаловалась, что сегодня у нее болит голова, спина и рука в локте. На нас набросились две неизвестные девушки, а потом к ним присоединились некие молодые люди. В результате меня опрокинули несколько раз, я оказалась на земле, сильно ударилась головой и спиной. Затем меня бросили в микроавтобус, а на меня сверху швырнули задержанного мужчину, - вспомнила она. 

 Профессор Гродненского медицинского университета Алесь Островский снимал акцию на телефон. Его также забрали в автобус. Там был визг, кричали женщины ... Но самое страшное было, когда начали хватать человека, у которого на спине был мальчик лет трех - четырех. Люди бросились отбивать мужчину, и, кажется, им это удалось, - рассказал Островский. 

 Женщина по имени Елена ждала своего сына, который возвращался из библиотеки. Когда она увидела, как задерживают людей, начала это снимать. К ней подошли двое в штатском и забрали фотоаппарат. После она получила звонок от сына - его схватили. Он смог лишь сообщить, что при задержании потерял обувь и шапку. 

 По словам Елены, она целый вечер искала сына по милицейским участкам. Когда я наконец увидела сына, я у него на лбу была большая гематома, куртка порвана. Я сразу бросилась писать заявление в судебно-медицинскую экспертизу, а там сидит женщина-милиционер и смеется нам в лицо, типа, пишите-пишите, писцы, все равно из вашей писанины ничего не будет, - поделилась женщина. 

 Другой участник молчаливой акции Алесюк Олег Алексеевич рассказал, что работает торговым консультантом. Его жена - учительница. Они вместе растят трехгодовалого ребенка. Алесюку назначили штраф, который превышает размер его зарплаты, а когда мужчина уведомил об этом судью, то приговор изменили. Вместо штрафа Олегу дали десять суток за участие в акции и еще пять - за неповиновение милиции. 

 Однако, несмотря на действия властей, число участников акций протеста растет. Пусть и достаточно медленно, но и такой темп правительство считает угрожающим. В четверг Александр Лукашенко заявил, что шелудивые участники этих выступлений получают деньги с Запада. 

 Однако многие наблюдатели считают, что дело не в интервенции, а во внутренних проблемах Беларуси. Недовольство граждан во многом связано с глубоким экономическим кризисом, который власти оказались не в состоянии обуздать. Весной в стране возник острый дефицит валюты, которую активно скупало население. В конце мая была объявлена девальвация, официальный курс местного рубля обвалился более чем на 50% по отношению к доллару. На фоне этого возник дефицит на многие товары, в первую очередь, импортные. Цены подскочили на 20% - 50%, а концу года, по оценкам экспертов, уровень инфляции может составить порядка 40%.

----------


## JAHolper

шикарно)
Скоро расстреливать на площади будут.

----------

